# Broken installed ports list?



## DFC (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello. I've got FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 i386. Trying to install libsrtp, it says that it is already installed, but I can't uninstall it.

```
[root@*** /usr/ports/net/libsrtp]# make install
===>  Installing for libsrtp-1.4.4_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/libsrtp already installed
you should run 'make uninstall' first
gmake: *** [install] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/net/libsrtp.
[root@*** /usr/ports/net/libsrtp]# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for net/libsrtp
===>   libsrtp not installed, skipping
```
Looks like list of install ports is broken (*pkg_info* says that I have 19 ports installed, but I have much more, that's for sure), but I don't know how to fix that. Looking forward your help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2013)

Not related but FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## DFC (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, I thought that in this case version doesn't matter.


----------



## DFC (Feb 25, 2013)

May be I can rebuild that list somehow? Please, help!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 25, 2013)

```
===>  Checking if net/libsrtp already installed
you should run 'make uninstall' first
gmake: *** [install] Error 1
*** Error code 2
```

This error is generated by the libsrtp install Makefile, not the FreeBSD ports system (Note that the error is given by *g*make, and that there is no `make uninstall' command).

A quick peek at the Makefile.in from libsrtp reveals:

```
install:
        @if [ -d $(DESTDIR)$(includedir)/srtp ]; then \
           echo "you should run 'make uninstall' first"; exit 1;  \
        fi
```

You probably have something in /usr/local/include/srtp/ from a previous installation? Remove the directory and you should be good to go.


----------



## DFC (Feb 25, 2013)

*solved*

Thank you, that helped!


----------

